# Book or link on outdoor kennel building



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

I've been trying to find pictures or blueprints to as many outdoor kennel/housing designs as possible. We need to get our kennel done, but I'm having trouble figuring out what I need/want. Thanks!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Contact (PM) wicked1996 on this board. She and her husband just built awesome kennels.


----------

